# Front tow hook license plate



## zcar4me (May 16, 2011)

I've been looking for options for a front license plate using the tow hook, and was wondering if anyone had installed one? So far the only company I know that offers them is gominigo.com. I had sent these pics to usmillworks.com to see if he could help, but said he would have to machine a longer one, which is more costly. Does anyone have the gominigo bracket installed? I'd really like to see some pictures.


----------



## zcar4me (May 16, 2011)

sorry for the huge pics... noob here.


----------



## CC4MO (Jul 31, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. I ran one on my B6 A4 from Podi and loved it. Such a better alternative than holes in the bumper....


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

so i have the go minigo tow hook plate sitting in my trunk i have not installed it yet cause in order to install it i have to dremel a small hole for it to fit through it does not line up with the plastic piece that pops out 
and i have a wedding in 7 days so not on the top of the list but i am hoping when i get back i will have time 
i think it will look good once done putting a hole in the black plastic and u can leave the painted tow hook cover installed


----------



## zcar4me (May 16, 2011)

So I ended up buying the gominigo.com kit. Here it is installed. I had to do quite a bit of surgery to both the painted panel and the black plastic grill, which was quite a pain. If I do want to revert back, I'll have to buy another new grill panel... but that will be much less of a PITA than filling holes in the front bumper.
Overall I kinda like the look. And now I'm legal!


----------



## zcar4me (May 16, 2011)

I can post more pictures later, if anyone's interested.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

zcar4me said:


> So I ended up buying the gominigo.com kit. Here it is installed. I had to do quite a bit of surgery to both the painted panel and the black plastic grill, which was quite a pain. If I do want to revert back, I'll have to buy another new grill panel... but that will be much less of a PITA than filling holes in the front bumper.
> Overall I kinda like the look. And now I'm legal!


I don't understand why you would do this. It looks horrible IMO


----------



## zcar4me (May 16, 2011)

CC Rider said:


> I don't understand why you would do this. It looks horrible IMO


I didn't want a ticket (already have been warned) and I didn't want holes in my front bumper. Believe me, if I could get away with it, I wouldn't have a front plate at all.


----------



## matt2e (Jul 5, 2011)

In the UK we'd probably get a ticket for obscuring the turn indicator light. The format of the US plate does make it a tricky thing to mount 'tastefully'. Offset like this does seem to put the front out of balance imho. Perhaps there are regulations that say US plates have to be offset?

The 'letter-box' format of European number plates may suit the wide smiley face of the CC better?

Matt.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

No regulations for offset in the US.

Ok, guys...the story is we just HATE to drill into our bumpers and mess them up. In OHIO they are TALKING about changing the law and removing the front plate requirement. So in the meantime I HATE to damage my car and drill a bunch of holes that will be heck to fix one day.

So I've been looking at similar setups.

Agree it is not PERFECT looking...but I don't believe there is a better option out there. 

GREAT JOB!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

matt2e said:


> The 'letter-box' format of European number plates may suit the wide smiley face of the CC better?



yes it does.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

simple solution, velcro and a bend in the plate...slide it between the grill and bumper, done, pulls off easily, and leaves no marks..


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

that is a good idea indeed.


----------



## Deathrazekraze (Aug 4, 2011)

Us2bA4dr said:


> simple solution, velcro and a bend in the plate...slide it between the grill and bumper, done, pulls off easily, and leaves no marks..


:thumbup: Genius!


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Love it, sure wins the KISS :laugh: award.

Now you've given me another project tonight...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm building a custom tow hook plate bracket that will put the plate more towards the center of the grill. I don't want to cover my fog lights.


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

RoadRallySport Engineering makes a tow hook license plate bracket for the CC. Unfortunately, even offsetting the plate to the center will slightly obscure the turn signale or foglamp, and some minor surgery must be performed to the trim panels.

Send an e-mail to [email protected] for details, we'd definitely be interested in helping out and can setup a group by if other CC owners are interested.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

zcar4me said:


> So I ended up buying the gominigo.com kit. Here it is installed. I had to do quite a bit of surgery to both the painted panel and the black plastic grill, which was quite a pain. If I do want to revert back, I'll have to buy another new grill panel... but that will be much less of a PITA than filling holes in the front bumper.
> Overall I kinda like the look. And now I'm legal!


Looking for a temp solution to use whenever we have to drive the car downtown, or airport, or long trips where the LEO could be lurking.

Does it all have to be modified? Or can I just leave the tow cover off? And which gominigo plate holder is it? The one for the MKV Passat?

Has anyone tried the flip up plate holder that hides the plate below the bumper? Looks like it will fit with the stock bumper but will it fit with the gold coast kit


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Have a look at this site, they have a manual and automatic front license plate hideaway 
http://www.hidetheplate.com/


----------



## ehipsher (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a solution. I bought a hide away holder from amazon. You can mount it underneath the car in the middle of the bumper. If you want to hide it .....you can flip it down and slide it under the car. Worked great on my 2013.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

ehipsher said:


> I have a solution. I bought a hide away holder from amazon. You can mount it underneath the car in the middle of the bumper. If you want to hide it .....you can flip it down and slide it under the car. Worked great on my 2013.


Thats the one I was thinking of... Is it fairly durable? Can wind catch it and rip it off? Will it still work with the gold coast body kit?

I guess I can try it for a month and if it is fairly robust I'll upgrade to the motorized version


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

About to pull the trigger on the show and go holder... 

I wonder if there is enough room in the grill to mount like this

http://www.the370z.com/diy-section-...ont-license-plate-install-grill-location.html

Anyhow... I think I'll pick up the manual version for now either way since it's cheaper than the tow hook holder. 

If I can figure out a way to mount it in the lower grill like in the above DIY then I will probably upgrade to a motorized one so I can remote operate it whenever I am in a high risk area.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

pandavw86 said:


> About to pull the trigger on the show and go holder...
> 
> I wonder if there is enough room in the grill to mount like this
> 
> ...


From some other reviews... Looks like I just need 1 3/4 inch space between the lower grill slats... And as deep as the plate needs to be from bumper to radiator... Probably even less if I fold the top and bottom half of the plate...

I'd measure things out myself, but am at work brain storming.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's another video showing how I plan to install... If I get the motorized one it looks like I need 10.5 inches in length to install...

http://youtu.be/fPIOo2NYJJo


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

If the VW CC bumper is anything like the Passat... Looks like I might have to cut the top slat and attach it to the show n go holder

http://youtu.be/gcsVN8pIxYg


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Found a CC with the Show N Go plate... Scroll to post #49

http://www.staffs-vw.co.uk/staffs-vw-members-rides/4679-my-passat-cc-sport-tdi-2.html

Who's car is this? Any details on the install? More importantly does the motorized version fit? 

When i measured it out... There isnt enough room for the motorized version on my CC... I think the one in the above link might be a tdi so maybe there is more room behind the grill


----------

